
£1984: does a cashless economy make for a surveillance state? - ThermalMystic
http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2015/sep/30/1984-does-a-cashless-economy-make-for-a-surveillance-state
======
Recurecur
The last thing we need is even more information going to the ever more
omniscient government.

After seeing the seemingly endless NSA, IRS, and other government abuses, how
could this possibly seem a good idea? In fact, preventing a cashless economy
is one of the best reasons to support Bitcoin and the next-gen more anonymous
cryptocurrencies.

All that said, barter will always be the bottom-line alternative - including
barter with precious metals.

------
eimai134
Yes, I think it makes for a surveillance state. People need the ability to use
cash and coin in order to retain their freedom. A cashless economy implies
that everything is done on cards and computers where accounts can be frozen or
a power outage means that no one can buy food.

